# Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen



## Fischbox (18. November 2005)

Moin#h 

Ca. 40 mal werden wir noch wach, heissa dann ist Küstenangeltach!#6 

Weil das ganze so super lustig war, wollen (wir wie schon vor 2 Jahren http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=21693&page=1) auch in diesem Jahr zwischen den Feiertagen mal ordentlich an der Küste abangeln, klönen, essen, etc...

Das wollen wir doch, oder?

Ich werde hier heute mal 'ne Terminumfrage einstellen, bei der jeder *alle* Termine anwählen kann, die für Ihn in Frage kommen. Wann das ganze dann stattfindet, entscheidet sich so ganz bummelig 10 Tage vor dem Termin. Dann kann sich auch jeder äußern, wie er die Aktion unterstützt(ich trinke übrigens gerne Flens ).  Wo der ganze Babel stattfindet entscheidet sich natürlich erst am Abend vorher, da der Strand ja witterungsabhängig ist. 

Ich habe mir so gedacht das wir uns ja auch ein wenig nützlich machen können, wenn wir schon so mannstark an der Küste erscheinen. Von daher schlage ich vor, dass wir uns bei besagtem Treffen in zwei Gruppen aufsplitten, uns mit Mülltüten bewaffnen, und anschließend den Strand 1 bis1,5 Km rechts und links vom Treffpunkt vom Müll befreien. Egal ob Treibgut, Angler-oder Tourimüll. Dass kostet uns vielleicht 'ne halbe Stunde Zeit, in der man sich aber genauso lustig unterhalten kann wie am Grill.

Ob ich selber mitmachen kann, das weiß ich noch nicht. Da ich definitiv ab 5.12. bei Airbus anfange, weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich zwischen Den Feiertagen arbeiten muss.

Wie gesagt, es ist möglich mehrere Termine anzuklicken...
Die Umfrage läuft übrigens 30Tage.


----------



## MichaelB (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

voll geile Idee #6  auch das von wegen einfach mal eine halbe Stunde gemeinsam den Strand von Kultur-Schrott zu befreien :m 

Ich kann bislang an allen vier vorgeschlagenen Terminen, von daher habe ich noch nicht abgestimmt :m 
Favorisieren würde ich mal den 28./29.... #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich erscheine als BB-Paddler :g


*Hier dann die **"Werbringtwasmitam28ten-Liste"*

*Thomas Initiator Boxfish & Kathrin* - *Müllbüdel und Holzkohle*
*MischreibtdielisteB* - *Kno-BB-Dip und ein BeachBuddy damit´s nicht auf den Grill regnen kann*
*detleferscheintnichtnurim2tenpostingb* - *50er Rundgrill und Glühwein*
*theactoractor* - *eine Schachtel Jever rulez und ne digge Paggung Würztelz*
*wobbler michi* - *´ne Schachtel Jever Fun für die Autofahrer ´06 und für die Frühaufsteher die Donauwelle*
*JosiHH* - *Baguetten für alle und Grillnaggen für sich selbst*
*aal-matti *- *eine große Schüssel Nudelsalat, Kaffe und Becher, eine Platte Butterkuchen und einen Tisch*
*Dorsch 8hoch8* - *fünf Buddeln Glühwein nebst Becher*
*Steffen-Heavy-Hesse* - *?*
*Aale-Löckchen* - *seine Gummiwurst*
*Marshel* - *Equipment für Neugierige und was zu Essen/Trinken*
*Deger wenn er Urlaub bekommt mit ´nem Kumpel* - *und bringt mit?*
*Flala-Flifi und mefomicha* - *Grillzeugs und Getränke*
*Bratnase & TW1* - *Was immer der Kühlschrank noch her gibt*


*********************************************************************************************************************************


*Interesse angemeldet aber noch nix definitiv gesagt haben:*
*
Reppi (?) - hat Urlaub...
Dorschdiggler - kommt. ev. nachmittags mal rum
Jan77 (?)
plat000 (?)
the kingfishers (?)
Timmy (?)
*


----------



## theactor (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Hi,

Coolanski! (V.A. auch die "good Job-News, Thomas! #6 #6 )
Ich könnte aussschließlich 27./28. - die anderen Tage sind working days.
Ob Watland oder Belly-Edition mache ich von den Wellen abhängig  

#h


----------



## the-kingfishers (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin Mädels tolle Idee!

Hab mir auch den anderen Thread vom vergangenen mal durchgelesen!!!!
Echzt schick! Ihr hattet ja ne mege Spaß wie man sieht!!!!!

Wenn bei mr klappt wäre ich dann auch gerne von der Partie!!!!!!!
Gruß Kingfishers


----------



## Jan77 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Is ja mal ne geile Nummer!!!

27. / 28. 12. sind auch schon mal reserviert!!!


----------



## sunny (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Feinste Idee#6 , aber ich kann leider garnicht. Arbeiten, arbeiten, arbeiten. Macht ja auch Spass .


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

...leider kein Urlaub, aber trotzdem mal logger vorgemerkt.
Evtl. klappt's ja so ab Nachmittag |supergri


----------



## detlefb (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Dank Urlaub schnell mal alle Termine angeklickt#6 

@ Fischbox, Congratz zum neuen Job#h


----------



## funster (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin Fischbox,
vorab erstmal Dank für deine Initiative, aber als Termin wäre doch auch der 01.01.06 denkbar, könnte mir vorstellen das dann mehr Kollegen Zeit haben.

Gruß funster


----------



## Fischbox (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...leider kein Urlaub, aber trotzdem mal logger vorgemerkt.
> Evtl. klappt's ja so ab Nachmittag |supergri




Ach Vossibärchen , und ich dachte wir zwei beide könnten wieder ganz alleine in der Morgendämmerung herauspaddeln :c ! Das war letztes Mal doch so romantisch!|uhoh: 


Was den 1.Januar angeht, so hab ich den Termin mal absichtlich rausgenommen, da die meisten ja doch Silvester irgendwie am Feten sind, und das dann so eine unsichere Geschichte wird. Ich denke das passt schon so.


----------



## MichaelB (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

na nun macht mich nur eifersüchtig |rolleyes 

1ter Januar ist m.E. ein spitzenmäßiger Tag - zum Auspennen und mit der Familie den letzten freien Tag vor dem ersten Arbeitstag zu genießen #6 

@Boxfisch: wann soll das starten, schon früh morgens?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin!

Bin (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) zwischen den Tagen auch anne Küste.

Björn und icke werden unser Glück mit Trolling versuchen. :q
Gestartet wird von Großenbrode.


----------



## wobbler michi (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin

Super Idee,bin dabei.
Nach den Feiertagen, bisschen paddeln,tut meinen Bauch bestimmt gut.
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## platfisch7000 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,
Währe auch gerne mal dabei!
Bin doch gerade erst in einer neuen Firma angefangen,da muß ich mal sehen wie das Urlaubstechnisch ist (Probezeit und so...)
Ist doch nur ein treffen for Fun,oder???
Denn ich habe ein Pontoon Boot mit E-Motor und Echelot,was bei einer Veranstaltung,ja nicht erlaubt wäre!

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Fischbox (19. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ist doch nur ein treffen for Fun,oder???...



...aber 1000%ig nur für Fun. Motorisierte "Rettungseinheiten" sind sehr gerne gesehen. Es kann ja durchaus mal vorkommen, das jemand im BB ein Probklem hat...


----------



## AlBundy (19. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin zusammen,

*@ Fischbox*,

klasse Idee, muss aber sagen das ich nicht mit von der Part(y)ie sei´n kann.
Da die Angehörigen ja ein jährliches Besuchsrecht besitzen...:q ...werde ich im _*schönen Sachsenland*_ #6 verweilen. Da gibt´s dann wieder ´ne geile Eisangelrunde zum Jahresende! (...und meterhoch Schnee, Nußknacker, Räuchermännchen, Striezelmarkt, Pyramiden, ... |rolleyes |bla:  )


Trotz allem euch allen viel Spaß,
Gruß Alex #h


----------



## detlefb (19. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber 1000%ig nur für Fun. Motorisierte "Rettungseinheiten" sind sehr gerne gesehen. Es kann ja durchaus mal vorkommen, das jemand im BB ein Probklem hat...



Aha? ,  je Witterung/Veranstaltungsort komme ich auch mit "Gummiwurst" nebst Außenborder.


----------



## theactor (19. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

@Detlef: je nach Welliwell - vielleicht nimmste ja mal mit an Board?! Irgendwann muss ich ja mal...  

#h


----------



## detlefb (19. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @Detlef: je nach Welliwell - vielleicht nimmste ja mal mit an Board?! Irgendwann muss ich ja mal...
> 
> #h



Gerne doch, "you're allways welcome on Board"


----------



## Hardi (19. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Tolle Idee,
leider mußte ich für "kann leider gar nicht" stimmen - habe keinen Urlaub.


----------



## theactor (19. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,



> "you're allways welcome on Board"


Ich glaub, ich bin schon ein bisschen aufgeregt  

Let the Baltic be ducklakelike@the27th! #6


----------



## MichaelB (20. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, ich bin schon ein bisschen aufgeregt


 Und *ich* glaube, daß Du dringenst eine Wellen-Therapie brauchst |rolleyes  kann doch nicht angehen, daß Du entweder göbeln willst oder tauchen gehst |uhoh:  
Oder wirste jetzt letzenendes doch noch zum Brandungsangler? Da brauchts auf alle Fälle ne gute Welle, man bleibt immer hübsch an Land - und fängt auch nix  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (20. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

sehr fürsorglich, B  
Nix Brandungsgammeln! Da "entwöhnt" man Dich erfolgreich und dann fange ICH damit an?! :g 
Nee - da überstehe ich lieber gebückt eine fischlose Fangperiode und widme mich gerne einer WellenmachenmirkünftignixmehrausTherapie |rolleyes 

#h 
(dennoch hoffe ich auf Windstille und Zero_wellen wenn ich bei Detlef Gast sein darf...)


----------



## gerstmichel (24. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Tja, so isses, da hab ich mal den 30. angegeben, aber werde hier stimmenmässig zum 27. gezwungen!?!? #c Kann man nix machen, wenn das so ist, dann versuch ich mal da zu können. 

Ohne Wurst und ohne Pelle, aber mit Hose auf die Schnelle...|wavey:


----------



## detlefb (24. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> #h
> (dennoch hoffe ich auf Windstille und Zero_wellen wenn ich bei Detlef Gast sein darf...)



Natürlich Zero_Waves ich will ja nicht nass werden:m


----------



## MichaelB (24. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

wie ist denn das mit der GuWu Detlef, Nummer ziehn oder vordrängeln?  
Ich bin vor X Jahren mal mit einem kleinen Boot auf der Flensburger Förde gewesen, seit dem nicht mehr...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (25. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

[QUOTENummer ziehn oder vordrängeln?][/QUOTE]
UMHAUEN !!|supergri 
Würde mich dann auch mit einem Argumentenverstärker auf die "Warteliste" setzten lassen.....  
Habe meine Stimme noch nicht verschenkt....habe Urlaub..|supergri


----------



## Medo (25. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

moin uwe

du lebst noch !?

ist im norden das telefon abgeschafft worden?

@detlef

vor uwis meinungsverstärker brauchste keine angst zu haben.....
mit dem rücken...... und zaubern kann er noch nicht  

gruß von dem der in der bauruine herbergt


----------



## the-kingfishers (25. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin Moin
Mädels ich glaube das ich da nen echtes Problem habe und zwar bin ich leider zu dem zeitpunkt leider nicht motorisiert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es kann sein das ich kurzfristig da eine lösung finden kaönnte das stellt sich dann aber erst kurzfristig heraus!

Falls das nicht klappt mus ich leider absagen denn für mich und mein Belly wird es wahrscheinlich echt eng in der D-Bundesbahn (falls man da überhaupt hinkommt)?!??!?!

Gruß Kingfisher


----------



## theactor (25. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

@tKF: da lässt sich bestimmt irgendwie eine Mitnahmegelegenheit organisieren! (wichtigFingerindieHöhestreck  : aber bis dahin - Schwimmweste zulegen! |znaika: )

#h


----------



## MichaelB (25. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

yo, ohne Schwimmweste geht gar nix - in Sönke´s feuchter Karre  

@Bauruinenbewohner: sehn wir uns beim Treffen? #h 

@Argumentenverstärker: ich hab auch noch nicht gestimmt, da können wir noch ordentlioch was reißen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wobbler michi (25. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Hallo kingfischers

fahre an Norderstedt vorbei,und 2 BB und Geschirr passen in meinen 
Golf auch rein. 
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## the-kingfishers (25. November 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Danke danke das wäre ja super wenn mich da jemand mitnehmen würde!!1
Würde mich super freuen !!!!!

Das mit der Schwimmweste kriege ich hin denn auf das Gewässer geht es bestimmt nicht ohne!!!!
Hab nähmlichg am Montag Geburtztag!!!
Gruß Kingfishers


----------



## Fischbox (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

...mal wieder hochgeholt...

Moin|wavey: 

Jetzt wo die Abstimmung noch 2 Wochen läuft, deutet alles auf den 27.ten hin. Ich selber habe mich immer noch nicht entschieden, da die Urlaubsfrage noch nicht unklar ist. 

@Achim 

Was ist mit dir los? Hast dich noch gar nicht geäußert! Wann geht das denn nach Langeland?


@the-Kingfishers

|schild-g nachträglich zum Geburtstag #6. Bist du jetzt Schwimmwestentechnisch ausgerüstet wie ein Großer?


----------



## Mirco (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moinsen,

kann leider gar nicht, da ich keinen Urlaub mehr habe/bekomme.

Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß & Fisch!

Ich freue mich jetzt schon aufs lesen der Berichte.

Hoffentlich gibts dann auch ein paar tolle Fotos mit schönen Fischen!


----------



## Timmy (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Smutje und ich sind vom 27.-30. Dezember in Damp um ein Boot zu holen und ein wenig Urlaub zu machen. 

Das Boot könnte ich gerne zur Verfügung stellen (4,3 mal 2 meter), allerdings ist noch kein Motor dran. Sollte also jemand einen kleinen AB rumstehen haben, können wir gern die BB-Rettungstruppe bilden.:q 

Würde mich sehr freuen ein paar Nordboardies kennen zu lernen. Hoffentlich dürfen Bayern überhaupt kommen.........................#c


----------



## detlefb (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> ... noch nicht entschieden, da die Urlaubsfrage noch nicht unklar ist.




aha :q :q hat Hamburg dich so durcheinander gebracht:q


----------



## MichaelB (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,





			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich dürfen Bayern überhaupt kommen.........................#c


 Ich denke schon - solange sie nicht versuchen die Preussen zu fressen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> aha :q :q hat Hamburg dich so durcheinander gebracht:q




Was Hamburg durcheinander? Wer ich? Weshalb? Niemals? Oder doch?|kopfkrat  Vielleicht ein bißchen. Oder etwa doch nicht?

Hab jetzt meine erste Arbeitswoche rum und schon mal einige wichtige Fragen klären können. Eine davon war die Urlaubsfrage. 
Ergebnis: Bei Airbus wird zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester nicht gearbeitet:z :z :z *. Hab auch gleich mal abgestimmt, und hoffe jetzt das wir bei bestem Wetter einen feinen und lustigen Angeltag verleben werden.



*Ansonsten war die erste Woche eher durchwachsen. Bin in einer französischen Abteilung gelandet. Ein seltsames Völkchen mit einer seltsamen Vorstellung von vernünftigem kollegialem Teamwork...|uhoh:


----------



## Fischbox (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> .... Hoffentlich dürfen Bayern überhaupt kommen.........................#c




Klar dürft ihr, und ihr werdet gar nicht wieder weg wollen.#6


----------



## AlBundy (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich sehr freuen ein paar Nordboardies kennen zu lernen. Hoffentlich dürfen Bayern überhaupt kommen.........................#c


 

@Timmy,

na klar könnt ihr kommen. Fisch gibt´s für alle! ´ne gesunde Gesichtsfarbe wenn man die Dünung ab 4Bft abreitet ist gratis mit drin. :m 

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und krumme Knüppel,
Gruß, Alex #h


----------



## detlefb (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				AlBundy schrieb:
			
		

> ´ne gesunde Gesichtsfarbe wenn man die Dünung ab 4Bft abreitet ist gratis mit drin. :m




Nun mach dem "Gernerückwärtsessenaufdemboottor" nicht schon wieder Angst.
Er hooft doch so doll auf Entenweichwetter das er endlich mal mit einem Boot raus kann.:q :q


----------



## AlBundy (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Nun mach dem "Gernerückwärtsessenaufdemboottor" nicht schon wieder Angst.
> Er hooft doch so doll auf Entenweichwetter das er endlich mal mit einem Boot raus kann.:q :q


 
@ detlefb,

:q ...ich will hier keinem Angst und Bange machen, ...und trotzdem finde ich sollte der Spaß dabei nicht zu kurz kommen! :m 
...ich für meinen Teil finde es endlos geil, bin aber auch durch meine vielen Jahre bei der Marine "vorbelastet:q " 

Gruß, Alex#h


----------



## MichaelB (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

@Boxfish: hätte mich auch stark gewundert wenn in solch einem Unternehmen zwischen Xmas und Neujahr gearbeitet wird... dann doch lieber den Angestellten vier Tage Urlaub verordnen, der ist dann schon mal _wech_ - außerdem machen sooo viele Firmen in der Zeit frei, daß man eher Probs als Nutzen hat wenn man den Laden trotzdem laufen lässt #h 

So wie die Abstimmung derzeit ausschaut noch 14 Tage |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HeyHo 
Meine Maus und ich sind zwischen den Jahren auf Fehmarn ne Woche Antistressurlaub machen 
Wir sind beide dabei, der tag ist mehr oder weniger egal, wobei der 27.12. der ungünstigste wäre, weil meine Schnegge da Geburtstag hat.

@MichaelB:
Thanx für den Link per PM, komme momentan sehr selten ins Board und der Termin wäre an mir vorbeigegangen...

Also Leutz, auf uns könnt ihr zählen und ne Erfrischungskiste für die romantischen Momente am Grill stiften wir auch


----------



## aal-matti (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin #h 
Das hört sich super an. Ich kann am 27. / 28. 12.  Ich würde gerne mit meinem Sohn kommen, wir machen das aber vom Wetter abhängig.;+  Ich habe noch kein BB, bringe aber mein kleines Schlauchboot mit. :z :z  Für 

heissen Kaffee wird gesorgt.

Bis dann und schönen Gruß aus Hamburg - Langenhorn
|laola:  

aal-matti​


----------



## detlefb (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@ aal-matti,

das wird aber Zeit, das du über diesen Thread stolperst 
Pack man, so denn Wetter ist die Gummiwurst ein, wir können ja einen ausangeln|supergri |supergri

Edit 

@ Heavy Hesse...
nice to see you again#6 #6 


Edit


----------



## aal-matti (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin detlef |wavey: 

das ist eine gute Idee, das wir einen ausangeln wollen und ich die anderen 

Anglerboardy´s kennlerne. Meine Sachen sind schon fast gepackt.  

Vorher wollen wir aber den Strand etwas säubern, OK?#6 


 Bis dann  aal-matti


----------



## marschel (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

....

Hi,

so nun weiß ich auch mal bescheid....

Urlaub und KEINE Verwandtschaft mehr an Board ...die Frau möchte mit ... und da fällt nun der 28.12. genau richtig....i hope so

*Da ich LEIDER immer noch kein Belly fahren kann #q , nun die Frage: "wer ist denn mit einem Boot am Start, da würde ich gerne draufspringen...|wavey: ."
Belly bringe ich natürlich mit für Erst-Enten-Kapitäne mit Equipment..(außer Schwimmweste)*

essen und trinken ist natürlich auch am start......wer macht eigentlich den Ober-Brat-Maxe, wenn MikeFish nicht mehr am Start ist  #d


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Marschel alte Socke.......wat macht der Rücken.....???.......
Geht's nun endlich wieder richtig los ???

Würde mich freuen #6 

Leider kann ich in der Woche nicht an einem Tag #q 

Wünsche Euch trotzdem vieeeel Spaß #h


----------



## Reppi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Den Ober-Bratmaxe kann Medo doch mimen....der angelt doch (auch) nicht mehr.....|supergri


----------



## MichaelB (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

wollte der Ober-Brathahn denn auch... kommen?  

Außerdem hat sich ein Gast aus Pommes-Land angemeldet |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Schade icgh werde wohl dieses Jahr gar nicht können. Muß arbiten.


----------



## MichaelB (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

schade Jörg, aber so ist´s Leben... #c 

Wann soll das denn eigentlich starten? 
So´ne echte Frühnummer mit in die Dämmerung rein paddeln hätte ja was... :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@DetlefB:
ich freu mich auch schon auf den ganzen "Chaotenhaufen" 

@MichaelB:
Tust Du mir nen Gefallen?
Sagst mir am Tag vor dem Event noch über Handy  durch, wo und wann genau es losgeht? Wir sind ja dann ab 25.12.2005 abends ohne Internet unterwegs, können also nicht nachschauen...


----------



## Fischbox (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin|wavey: 

Hurra endlich Wochenende#6 . Leider habe ich unter der Woche keine Möglichkeit ins www zu kommen. Bin aber positiv überrascht, denn jetzt hat sich der 28.te im Endspurt wohl doch noch durchgesetzt. Passt ganz gut, denn für den Tag sind minus 2 Bft angesagt und "Beisszeit around the clock". Beste Bedingungen für Leute denen schon im Nichtschwimmer schlecht wird. Einen solchen Kanidaten hatten wir da doch...|kopfkrat . 

Hab leider ein kleines Problem, denn durch meinen Anglerboardentzug während der Woche ist es mir nicht möglich die Organisations- bzw. Teilnahmeliste(wer was mitbringt) zu führen . Kann das jemand anderes erledigen? Sönke oder Michael vielleicht? Ist nicht viel Arbeit, und ihr seid doch eh fast jeden Tag im AB unterwegs, oder? Gibt auch `ne Bratwurst extra für Euch! 

....ich würde übrigens Holzkohle und Müllsäcke mitbringen...


Was die Angelzeit angeht, so kann natürlich wieder jeder kommen wann er will, allerdings ist das schon genial, wenn man in der Morgendämmmerung rauspaddeln kann. Ich denke wir sollten schon einen frühen Starttermin anpeilen, denn die Tage sind eh viel zu kurz, um noch viel Zeit zu verschwenden. Ich zumindest werde sehr früh am Start sein.


----------



## theactor (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

Hey - scheints, dass ich endlich auch mal den HeavyHesse kennenlerne! #6 

@BoxenFisch: Orga? Der Michael hat da ganz schön viel ABBA-Erfahrung  

Früh? *Grusel*  

|wavey:


----------



## Locke (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Aloha,

da ich bis zum 26.12. arbeiten darf, sind die folgenden 4 Tage frei, somit bin ich wohl mit ner Gummiwurst vertreten.

Bin gespannt und freue mich darauf.

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,





			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht viel Arbeit, und ihr seid doch eh fast jeden Tag im AB unterwegs, oder? Gibt auch `ne Bratwurst extra für Euch!


 Naja, eiiigentlich.... werde ich Dich mit der Extrawurst beim Wort nehmen  

Ich mach dann aber einen eigenen "Werbringtwasmitam28ten-trätt" auf, sonst verliere ich den Überblick :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach dann aber einen eigenen "Werbringtwasmitam28ten-trätt" auf, sonst verliere ich den Überblick :m


nöö büdde keinen neuen Trött
setz dich dochmal mit Timsen in Verbindung, der hat bstimmt ne Idee wie dich in diesen Trött auf die 1. Seite bringt.


----------



## MichaelB (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

ich bestehe ja auch nicht auf den Extra Trätt, is ja bloß so, daß niiiemand jetzt z.B. den 61ten Beitrag lesen würde wenn dort stünde wer was mitbringt... #c 

@Timsen: wie drängel ich mich vor auf Seite 1? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

du könntest beispielsweise das zweite Post ändern und als Liste nutzen. Der ist von dir.


----------



## MichaelB (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

ich denke mal das ist die einfachste Variante #6 

AAALSOO: auf Seite 1 in Beitrag 2 ist die "Werbringtwasmitam28ten-Liste" #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Detlefb erscheint dann nicht nur im Posting #2 mit ne'm 50er Rundgrill und Glühwein#h


----------



## theactor (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

@MB - Du Held! Ich wusste doch, dass auf Dich Verlass ist!
Vielen Dank für die Orga-Übernahme!#6 

Da da noch nixx von Hefegetränken steht und Jever rulez bring ich einen Kasten dieses bekömmlichen Nordgetränkes mit! Und ein paar Würstelwürstels! 

|wavey:


----------



## theactor (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Hi,

P.S: @MB: Grenze die Liste doch nochmal farblich oder sonstwie irgendwie ab, dann erkennt man besser, dass in Posting 2 alles steht, was wichtig ist #6


----------



## Fischbox (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Saubere Sache Michaelos#6 , bist halt 'nen verlässlichen.

Mir fiel heute ein, dass ich ja eigentlich gar keine Müllsäcke mitbringen muss, denn das Müllsammeln sollte sich ja eigentlich schon erledigt haben, schließlich haben auch 5 Leutz sich bei "kann leider gar nicht, sammel aber vorher schon Müll ein" eingetragen:q . Hoffentlich haben sie den richtigen Strand gesäubert...|kopfkrat 
Nee, wie schon geschrieben- Mülltüten, Holzkohle und 'ne Extrawurst für den Herrn B bringe ich mit.


----------



## wobbler michi (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Von mir : Kiste Jever Fun (damit die Fahrer im neuen Jahr, auch noch fischen
Können) und vieleicht noch für Frühaufsteher eine Donauwelle.
Gruß michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,
Ich habe eben erst diesen Thread gelesen....

Ich würde gern am 28 mitkommen....
Aber irgendwie werde ich hier net ganz schlau#c 

Wann wollt Ihr denn los?Auf was wollt Ihr fischen.....(Brandungsangeln,Watfischen......#c #c #c 

Macht Ihr Fargemeinschaften#c 

Was fehlt denn noch,was könnte ich noch beisteuern (mitbringen)#c 

Bis denne stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## JosiHH (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Wenns denn nu amtlich ist mit dem 28ten, dann bin ich auch dabei.
Als Mitbringsel-post-X-mas dachste ich an Baguette-Stangen für alle und lecker Grillfleisch für mich |supergri 

Josi

PS.: Gibts denn so ne Art Teilnehmerliste?


----------



## theactor (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

let's make it amtlich mit dem 28. ?!
Für eine Teilnehmerliste wäre es gut, wenn alle nochmal definitv zusagen würden.

@Dorsch888: Wo wird meist recht kurzfristig entschieden - wetterabhängig. "Klassiker" ist jedoch Dazendorf/Kembs.
Beim Angeln ist alles möglich: Belly, Waten, Booten - und Brandungsgammeln sicherlich auch.

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

:q Oki,dann bin ich dabei:q 
Meinst Du mit Booten nen Belleyboot(richtig geschrieben|kopfkrat ) oder richtig mit nen Motorboot#c .
Was soll ich denn mitbringen|kopfkrat 

Ich komme aus Harburg,hat jemand noch ein schmales Plätzchen im Auto für mich frei|kopfkrat  

Bis denne Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Ich habe eben erst diesen Thread gelesen....
> 
> Ich würde gern am 28 mitkommen....
> ...


 

Is ganz einfach Stefan... 

Wann wollt Ihr denn los? Die Abstimmung endet heute um 24 Uhr, aber das sieht ziemlich sicher nach dem 28.12. aus. Uhrzeit? Wahrscheinlich ziemlich früh, damit wir in der Morgendämmerung rauspaddeln können.

Auf was wollt Ihr fischen?
Jeder wie er lustig ist, aber hauptsächlich sind wohl BBler und Watspinnfischer am Start.  

Macht Ihr Fahrgemeinschaften? 
Durchaus möglich, Interessiertemüssen das nur hier anleiern und sich dementsprechend einig werden.

Was fehlt noch?
Auf jede Fall ein oder zwei Campingtische. Irgendwas zum Glühwein warm machen.


----------



## Fischbox (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Okay, es wurde alles schon geklärt. Bin einfach zu langsam an der Tastatur...#c #d


----------



## MichaelB (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

@Josi: auf Seite1 in Beitrag2 sammeln wir grad wer jetzt was mitbringt #h 

@Boxfish: auch von meiner wegen ziemlich früh, würde zu gern mal in die Dämmerung / aufgehende Sonne paddeln :k 

@tractor: und ich wäre eher für seichten Westwind und dann die Ostseite - *the beach* you know |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## aal-matti (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin|wavey: 

Ich bringe eine große Schüssel mit Nudelsalat#6 , Kaffee mit Bechern#6 , eine Platte Butterkuchen#6  und einen Campingtisch mit.#6  Sollten wir nichts mehr von einander hören, wünsche ich Euch allen frohe Weihnachten, bis zum 28.12.???

Gruß von aal-matti aus Hamburg-Langenhorn #h


----------



## detlefb (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas zum Glühwein warm machen.




Ok, ich vergaß, den Kocher und Topf bringe selbstverständlich mit


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Ich bringe Becher und 5Flaschen Glühwein mit-oki:q 


Kurzer Aufruf

Wer kommt noch aus dem südlichen Teil von Hamburgo de Janero zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft|kopfkrat 

Gruß Stefan#h #h #h


----------



## JosiHH (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bringe Becher und 5Flaschen Glühwein mit-oki:q
> 
> 
> Kurzer Aufruf
> ...



Tja, wenn Du 5 Flaschen Glühwein mitbringst, dann stell ich mich gerne zur Verfügung: Als BEIFAHRER|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wenn Du 5 Flaschen Glühwein mitbringst, dann stell ich mich gerne zur Verfügung: Als BEIFAHRER|supergri


 

OKi--ich fahre hin und Du zurück.....o.k. |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## theactor (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

_TheBeach_ soundz good - schauen wir mal, wieviele wir letztlich werden!
Denn - wenn doch einige (@Dorsch888 "echte") Boote am Start sein sollten stellt sich die Frage, wie und wo die am ehsten Chance haben, ins kühle Nass zu kommen?! 

Mein Autoplatz ist leider schon verplatzt...

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

das von wegen der "echten" Boote stimmt allerdings... wo auch immer, Boxfish wird schon den richtigen Platz aussuchen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

wenn ich es so aus dem Fenster schneien sehe... |uhoh: ist schon mal jemand in die Schnee gepaddelt? |rolleyes 

Ein beach an der Ostseite an dem man auch richtige Boote einach wässern kann wäre u.a. Bliesdorf  #h 

@BB/Bootkäpt´ns: alle mit Kunstköder am Start oder auch jemand mit Wattis dabei? Ich würde zuuu gern die erste Platte vom BB verhaften :k 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@Theactor:
Das kennenlernen sollte sich arrangieren lassen mein bester  #h


Steht jetzt der 28.12.2005 fest?


----------



## theactor (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

jo, der 28. ist's! 
Also fleissig zusagen allerseits :m 

|wavey:


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Na dann ist der im Kalender notiert 

Mir muss man dann nur am Tag vorher per Handy bescheid geben wo das ganze ab wieviel Uhr stattfindet, da meine Maus und ich im Urlaub auf fehmarn und somit ohne Internet und Boardzugang sind...
MichaelB hat meine Handynummer und Dir Sönke schicke ich sie auch noch per PN, nicht das da was an uns vorbeigeht


----------



## theactor (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

@HH: super - mok wi so! #6

@all: in Posting 2 (hier) ist jetzt eine Teilnehmerliste - auch mit Interessebekundungen ohne feste Zusage.

|wavey:


----------



## gerstmichel (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Also, wenn nix dazwischen kommt, dann bin ich am 28. dabei, eventuell bringe ich den Tapeziertisch wieder mit...

Gibt es schon einen Zeitplan?|kopfkrat 

8:00h Frühstück
8:15h leichtes Spinnfischen
9:30h Flugrutenwerfen
12:00h Middach
13:00h Bier nach Middach
13:15h BB-Aufpump-Wettbewerb (ohne Pumpe)
...


----------



## MichaelB (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

ich sag Dir bescheid Heavy Hesse #h 

Endlich noch jemand, der am Kopf wie ein Mann ausschaut :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI



> Endlich noch jemand, der am Kopf wie ein Mann ausschaut


 
Gut, dass Du das sagst! Wir brauchen ja noch ein Frauen-DixiKlo für Euch Mädchen...  

#h


----------



## detlefb (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

" alternaiv " zu Bliesdorf wäre noch Süssau.

Of courze mit Watties, wie soll ich denn sonst an Scheiben kommen

@ Gerstmichl 9:00 Glühwein tanken haste vergessen...


----------



## MichaelB (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

@Trixie: na nu ma langsam... Du möchtest doch bestimmt, daß ich Dich trocken pfurze wenn Du Dir ob der 2µ Dünung wieder mal ins Hemd geschifft hast  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

also ich denke da an 6.30 Frühstückbier, dann paddeln, gegen halb10 ein weiteres Frühstückbier, dann paddeln, gegen Mittch grillen und ein Mittagsbier, dann paddeln...  

@Detlev: kommen wir ggf mit einem Dutzend Wattis ins Geschäft? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Detlev: kommen wir ggf mit einem Dutzend Wattis ins Geschäft? #h




Das liegt im Bereich des Möglichen.#h  Ich werde morgen mal beim Portugiesen nachfragen.


----------



## Jan77 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

ich werde leider erst am 28.12. morgens wissen ob ich wieder Autofahren darf.  Deshalb von mir keine feste Zusage möglich. Werde wenn dann spontan dazukommen. Ob mit oder ohne Gummiwurst entscheide ich ebenfalls kurz vorher. 

Schönes Fest bis dahin #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@Michael:
YES, ganze Männer sind behaart wie die Affen (zumindest am Kopf )
Wie heißt es so schön "Oh was freut sich da die Braut wenn ihr der S... vor's A...l... haut..."


Thanx fürs bescheid geben!!


----------



## Meerforelle (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

MOin MOin
@Detlef
Ich wollte nur sagen das Süssau zur Zeit total umgebaut wird und die Slippe ist nicht mehr vorhanden wird erst noch eine neue gebaut also für große Boote zur Zeit auch nicht wirklich gut!!
Aber bei deiner Gummiwurst trotzdem kein Problem!!
GRuß JAn


----------



## detlefb (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Hey Jan, 

Danke für die Info#6


----------



## MichaelB (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

brauchts für ´ne Gummiwirst denn wirklich eine Slippe? |kopfkrat  Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, stelle mir das aber nach dem Prinzip *Vier Mann, vier Ecken * vor - oder? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## gerstmichel (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Shit, gerade erfahre ich, dass wir unsere Inventur am 28. und 29. machen. :r :v 

Sche##e!!

Ich hab mich schon so gefreut...#q #q #q 

Aber ich werde euch vorher die Fische wegschnappen!! Viel Spass wünsch ich Euch!!

(Neid :c )


----------



## MichaelB (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

jetzt wo Gerstmichel leider ausfällt brauchen wir einen anderen großen Tisch.

Und wer hat solch einen Zeltling / Pavillon?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meerforelle (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

MOin
ICh dachte es kommen auch Boote mit größeren Motoren!!
Denn wenn meine Freunde mit mir fahren ist auch immer eine GUmmiwurst mit 25Ps dabei die bekommt man schon nicht mehr so leicht getragen aber bei 5 Ps Motoren ist eine Slippe natürlich nicht nötig.
Vielleicht schaue ich auch noch mit meinem Freund vorbei!.;+

Gruß Jan


----------



## detlefb (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@ Moshmann,

nen Dutzend geht klar#6 , habe gerad beim " Portugiesen" bestellt.


----------



## MichaelB (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,





			
				Meerforelle schrieb:
			
		

> ICh dachte es kommen auch Boote mit größeren Motoren!!


 Die meisten Boote haben sogar nur zwei WS...  

@Detlef: cool - Danke!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also ich denke da an 6.30 Frühstückbier, dann paddeln, gegen halb10 ein weiteres Frühstückbier, dann paddeln, gegen Mittch grillen und ein Mittagsbier, dann paddeln...




|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Pinkelpausen noch nicht eingerechnet :q :q 

Und erst der "Seegang" nach dem dritten Bier |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

aktuelle Progrnose für Mittwoch ist ein satter 5er aus Nord |uhoh: 
Was bleiben da eigentlich für Strände außer Fehmarn Süd oder die Ecke bei Pelzerhaken? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## deger (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Also: wenn ich Urlaub kriege komme ich auch mit einem Kumpel, aber bei WS 5? hoffen wir mal!


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

deshalb ja meine Frage von wegen Pelzerhaken oder so... 

Vor gut drei Jahren war ich auf dem Weg zum Brandungsangeln bei meinem ersten BB Treffen (noch ohne BB, Watbüx oder sonstige Ausrüstung für das Spinnfischen an der Küste) auf Fehmarn, da hatten wir einen satten 7er aus Nord und konnten das Brandungsangeln in Altenteil mal hübsch vergessen |uhoh:  beim Treffen in Staberdorf an der Ferienresidenz dagegen konnte man sich schön hinter die Steilküste gekuschelt sonnen - und nun ratet mal, wo wir dann zum "Brandungsangeln" letztendlich gelandet sind |rolleyes 

Ein paar Impressionen sind hier zu finden http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=7734&page=9

Wenn ich auch nicht so auf Fehmarn stehe, dort könnte was gehn, einzig größere Boote gehen nicht an der Ferienresidenz, die müßte man am Südstrand wassern und dann kurz rüber schiggern #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Flala - Flifi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin!

Endlich haben Mefomicha und ich auch unsere Termine ausklamüsert und würden am 28.12. gerne dazustoßen. #h 
Natürlich ausgerüstet mit Grillzeug und Getränken, aber vor allem zum Watfischen.
Das Einzige was uns hindern könnte, wären extrem glatte Straßen, auf denen 250 Kilometer Anreise einfach keinen Spaß machen.
Die Idee mit der Strecke bei Staberdorf an der Ferienresidenz find ich ganz gut, ich mag den Strand, und man kann auch bei kräftigem Nordwind sich Richtung Staberhuk durchfischen, jenachdem, wie weit die Trübung sich rumzieht.

Schöne Feiertage und lasst Euch von Knecht Ruprecht ordentliche Ruten geben!   :q 

Martin


----------



## MichaelB (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

ich hab Euch dann mal eingetragen in Beitrag #2 :m 

Ab heute Abend sollte Thomas dann auch wieder I-Net haben und sich um weitere Orga kümmern können #h  

Die Ferienresidenz war nur so eine Idee, letztendlich muß Thomas uns den Platz ansagen an dem nix gefangen wird Mittwoch 
Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzbogen und glotze täglich mehrmals die Windprognosen an |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

Die INSEL?! a+b+g+e+l+e+h+n+t+  

#h


----------



## gerstmichel (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Auch wenn ich verhindert bin, aber bis Mittwoch ist noch lang, da kann sich Wettertechnisch so einiges tun...

Mal abgesehen davon dass WS 5 nicht viel ist, wenn man in Lee steht. 

Weit raus braucht Ihr wohl nicht, wenn es bedekt ist, dann kommen die Dorschis und die Mefos vor Eure Füsse geschwommen, also nicht blindlinks in die Fluten stapfen...

Ich werde wohl am 27. morgens mal losziehen und dann wieder am Freitag...

Man sieht sich...

Neidvoller Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Die INSEL?! a+b+g+e+l+e+h+n+t+
> 
> #h


 Ruuuuhig Brauner |rolleyes  ich steh ja auch nicht so wirklich auf den Fleck in der Ostsee - aber erstens besser dort als gar nicht, zweitens ist´s noch ein paar Tage hin, drittens... sagt Boxfish den Kurs an  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

...und viertens hat Boxfisch jetzt Weihnachtsurlaub!!!! 

Werde mich heute abend mal in aller Ruhe mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Den Kurs sage ich wohl an, aber nur in Absprache mit den alten Küstenhasen#6 .
Will doch am Ende nicht dafür verantwortlich sein das nix gefangen wurde.

Michael, die Extrawurst hast Du Dir verdient. Muß gleich mal los und schauen ob ich hier bei uns auf dem Dorf überhaupt TOFU-Wurst bekomme. Soll ja was besonderes sein.


----------



## MichaelB (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,





			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> ...und viertens hat Boxfisch jetzt Weihnachtsurlaub!!!!


 Ich auuuuch |laola: 


			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> ...Will doch am Ende nicht dafür verantwortlich sein das nix gefangen wurde.!!!!


 Wer sonst?  


			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Muß gleich mal los und schauen ob ich hier bei uns auf dem Dorf überhaupt TOFU-Wurst bekomme. Soll ja was besonderes sein.


 Ey, sowas kaue ich nicht, da muß tote Sau drin sein :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## platfisch7000 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

So ein mist,ich muß am 27 . und 28. arbeiten!#q #q #q 

:c  :v :v 
Sieht ja nicht danach aus,daß es am 29. oder 30. stattfindet! 

Denn wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß, wenig Wind,viel Fische und vorher noch ein
paar schöne Weihnachtstage!!!#6 

MfG Plattfisch! #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Hat den  nun noch jemand ein schmales Plätzchen im Auto für mich frei|kopfkrat 

Denn am 28 braucht meine Perle unser Auto#t 

Schöne Weihnachten 
Gruß Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

War eben noch mal bei Wetter.com.

Der Wind soll aus Ost mit 3 BFT hauchen. Ideale (wenn auch eisige) Bedingungen für DD.#6 
Aber wir warten mal das Weihnachtsfest ab und sehen dann weiter.

@ Michaelos

Meine Freundin Kathrin ist auch mit dabei. Wir machen einen 2-Tagestrip mit Übernachtung bei Michael in Eutin.

Ich wünsche Euch allen frohes Fest. Bleibt gesund und gut gelaunt!!!


----------



## detlefb (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> War eben noch mal bei Wetter.com.
> Der Wind soll aus Ost mit 3 BFT hauchen. Ideale (wenn auch eisige) Bedingungen für DD.#6
> Aber wir warten mal das Weihnachtsfest ab und sehen dann weiter.



Ich weiß nicht welche Glaskugel du befragst, aber meine zeigt immer noch ne satte 5+ aus NNE...
Aber bestimmt macht sich abwarten mehr als bezahlt.


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin Moin ,
ich hoffe Ihr habt Weihnachtenten gut überstanden |supergri . Alsoooo mein Frosch im Wasserglas hat mir erzählt , Wind 3-4 einmal einen Tag aus O einen Tag aus W |supergri  . Bei Ostwind bietet sich da DZ und WH an ,aber auch Hohenfelde und bei W Neustadt Höhe Hansapark oder Dahme .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Bratnase (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin an alle, die Weihnachten gut überstanden haben!

Bin am Mittwoch auch dabei und werde TW1 mitbringen. 

Mit dem Wetter scheint das ja noch nicht so ganz klar zu sein, meine Wetterseiten zeigen auch widersprüchliches.

Fischbox wird es schon richten, da bin ich mir ganz sicher.

Kleiner Einwurf nur am Rande: wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass es nördlich von DD auch noch Strände gibt?!? Gerüchten zufolgen sollen die sich über Kiel bis über Flensburg hinaus hinziehen. Windschutz bieten die auch teilweise und an einigen werden gar Fische gefangen....

O.K., ich weiss, ich bin ein Spalter, aber ich wollte zur allgemeinen Verwirrung auch beitragen.

Mitbringen für das Buffet werden wir alles, was wir noch im Kühlschrank finden.

Bis dann
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,





			
				Bratnase schrieb:
			
		

> wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass es nördlich von DD auch noch Strände gibt?!? Gerüchten zufolgen sollen die sich über Kiel bis über Flensburg hinaus hinziehen. Windschutz bieten die auch teilweise und an einigen werden gar Fische gefangen....


 Neee, in echt? |kopfkrat  |rolleyes 



			
				Bratnase schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich wollte zur allgemeinen Verwirrung auch beitragen.


 Das habe ich aber anders gelesen: ist das nicht ein eindeutig zweideutiger Hinweis, im Sommer ein Treffen "irgendwo nördlich von DD" zu organisieren?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@ Hornhechteutin,

was hast du deinem Frosch ins Futter gemischt? Broderkraut???|supergri :m 

das sieht heftiger aus als dein Froggy vorhergesagt hat....

WARNUNG vor STARKWIND
für das Seegebiet: Westliche Ostsee
gültig vom Zeitpunkt der Herausgabe
bis: Dienstag, den 27.12.2005, 18:00 Uhr GZ
ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
am: Montag, den 26.12.2005, 23:34 Uhr GZ
Vorhersage:
Nordost um 6, ostdrehend, später etwas zunehmend,
Schneeböen, See bis 2 Meter. 

......


----------



## Fischbox (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin! |wavey: 
War eben bei wetter.com drin. Der Wettergott hat ja mal das komplette Winterprogramm im Angebot. Für den Bereich Dahme sind morgen Winde von 4 BFT aus Ost später NO vorhergesagt. Bei lausigen Temperaturen zwischen -2 und -4°C kann man es dann eventuell im Schutz der Steilküste noch einigermaßen aushalten. Ob das Fischen noch möglich ist, weiß ich nicht#c .

Ich für meinen Teil werde aber schweren Herzens absagen, denn es ist mir einfach zu riskant und zu anstrengend bei den zu erwartenden Straßenbedingungen eine solch weite Strecke mit dem Auto hocheiern zu müssen. Sorry, aber das Wetter ist mir dafür echt zu heftig. Hätte gerne mal wieder ein paar Boardies getroffen und die Küste bei wunderschönem Winterwetter gesehen.

Allen die dem Wetter und den Strassenverhältnissen trotzen und sich trotzdem an die Küste begeben, wünsche ich jede Menge Spaß sowie warme Füße und Hände und auch ein paar Fischis.
Macht ordentlich Fotos...#6


----------



## Fischbox (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@Michael

Das mit der Extrawurst merke ich mir aber. Und tote Sau ist dort dann auch drin...


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin Männerz und Mädelz!

TheInitiator sagt ab?!
Ideale Bedingen sehen wohl tatsächlich anders aus..
What about the Rest?!
Trotzdem angreifen oder wird der Event ein "Blow-Off"?!

Müssten wir wohl bald entscheiden, weil es dann sicherheitshalber einige "OfflineBoardies" zu benachrichtigen gäbe!

|wavey:


----------



## deger (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Ich wäre gekommen, kriege aber keinen urlaub :c #q 

Das bisschen Kälte wird ja wohl sonst keinen abschrecken...


----------



## Locke (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Hier in Hamburg ist ja "fast" nix an Schnee heruntergekommen.
Im östlichen Teil Schleswig Holsteins (Trittau und Umgebung)sah das gestern ganz anders aus, da bin ich mehrmals Schnee schippen gewesen.

Wäre zwar Schade wenn das abgeblasen wird, aber safety first!  

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

WebCam Dahme: ich weiss gar nicht was weisser ist: der Schnee am Strand oder die Schaumkronen der minigens 5-Meter.Wellen |gr: |kopfkrat #q 

#h


----------



## deger (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

oh ja, an BB ist da nicht zu denken!


----------



## detlefb (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Weißenhaus sieht da deutlich besser aus.


Bis jetzt würde ich losfahren. Mal schaun was  wird???


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

ich bin hin- und hergerissen... einerseits gibt es bekanntlich ja kein schlechtes Wetter, andererseits stelle ich mir grad vor, wie es ist mit leichtem Hexenschuss im BB festgefroren zu sein... oder bis zum Dödel in der Watbüx im Wasser zu stehn... letzte Notlösung wäre Brandungsgammeln, aber mit erwähnter Hexe auch kein reines Vergnügen... |kopfkrat 

MiratlosundunentschlossenB


----------



## Micky (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Also wir ham hier nen recht kühlen Wind. Muss nachher eventuell nochmal dienstlich nach Dahme und geb Euch dann mal nen "VOR-ORT-BERICHT", wobei sich die Wellen vor der Promenade nicht anders verhalten als oben am Leuchtturm.


----------



## aal-matti (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin, Moin |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

wenn das Wetter so bleibt, wie es z. ZT. ist, werde ich losfahren. Hoffentlich sagen nicht zuviele ab.:c Vergesst bitte nicht zu schreiben, wo wir uns 

morgen treffen wollen.#4 

Gruß von aal-matti |laola:


----------



## detlefb (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Hmmm, so langsam fange selbst ich an zu Zweifeln.


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

nach einigem Zaudern habe ich mich entschlossen, den Kopf über das Herz siegen zu lassen, soll heißen die Vernunft hat gewonnen - ich fahre morgen *nicht* an die Küste :c 

Allen, die es wagen viel Spaß, viel Petri und kommt heil hin/zurück :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Ein weiser Entschluß, Michael, dem ich mich anschließe.
Hier in HH ist es fast Windstill und sonnig, aber an der Küste....|uhoh: 
Mein Wetterorakel prophezeit Besserung für den 29.12.
Da ich Urlaub habe, werde ich das mal weiter beäugen....


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

-es ist wirklich einfach schade - wenn es weiss aber einigermaßen windstill wäre, würde sich der Trip lohnen - auch wenn es nur ein paar Angelstunden wären bevor einem die Gliedmaßen bröckchenweise vom Corpus splittern - aber so...

So warte ich geduldig auf eine DetlefB-Bootseinweisung und hoffe auf einen baldigen neuen Anlauf |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

ich werde das Wetter auch mal im Auge behalten, und wer weiß, vielleicht geht ja Freitag noch was... so ich mich denn wieder wie ein Mensch bewegen kann |uhoh: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin Michael,
mal kurz im I net Cafe...

Also wir sind vor Ort und machen das Treffen notfalls auch alleine  Also mit uns selbst 
Jetzt aber keine unanständigen Gedanken fassen ... 

Meine Handynummer ist zwecks Nachfragen über MichaelB zu bekommen (Michael, danke daß Du unfreiwillig den "HandynummerÜberbringdienst" machst ) 

Übrigens, Fehmarn Süd/Sund-Seite geht hier auf jeden Fall und an der Belitz Werft findet sich genügend Müll zum wohltätigen Aufsammeln...


----------



## Bratnase (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

...die Liste der Warmduscher wird länger.

TW und ich werden leider auch nicht an die Küste fahren. Wir hoffen auf spätere bessere Tage.

Den Unentwegten allen Respekt und viele Fische. Der Rest kann uns dann morgen im Hafen HH finden. Wir haben noch ne Verabredung mit Familie Glasauge.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wobbler michi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Was ist hier los?#d 
Habe mein Auto gerade beladen,macht den puter an,und jetzt nur absagen !
Wer würde den überhaupt noch fahren? WH,DD ist doch Watfischen bei O-NO
möglich.#6 
Mit BB fahre ich bei dem Wind auch nicht.
Bitte alle noch mal nachdenken.
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				wobbler michi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist hier los?#d
> Habe mein Auto gerade beladen,macht den puter an,und jetzt nur absagen !
> Wer würde den überhaupt noch fahren? WH,DD ist doch Watfischen bei O-NO
> möglich.#6
> ...


genau!!!

Watfischen oder Brandungsgammeln geht in DD oder WH auf jeden Fall und für'n Glühwein is' nie zu kalt #6


----------



## detlefb (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> So warte ich geduldig auf eine DetlefB-Bootseinweisung und hoffe auf einen baldigen neuen Anlauf |wavey:




Sei dir sicher, du bekommst eine persönliche Einladung von mir.:m


----------



## wobbler michi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Also 
Wer würde  um 8.00 Uhr , es schaffen in WH auf dem großen Parkplatz 
sich ein zufinden?
Jever Fun kühlt schon,Donauwelle ist wegen der regen Beteiligung nur
noch Prinzenrolle.
Gruß Wobbler michi


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Hi,

@wobblermichi: Schicke dem MichaelB mal 'ne PN - der kann den Kontakt zu Steffen60431 herstellen die ja scheinbar auf jeden Fall angreifen werden. |wavey:


----------



## JosiHH (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Cooooool:g  n Absager-Thread.
Da bin ich ja genau richtig und schließe mich der allgemeinen Jammerei an (und bleib zu Hause).

Dafür werd ich morgen die neuen Rutenhalter Probebefestigen in Vorfreude auf besseres Gummiwurstwetter Donnerstag ode Freitag.

Schöne warme Grüße aus Rahlstedt
Josi


----------



## aal-matti (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin #h

mein Verstand hat mir gesagt, das ich bei diesem Wetter lieber zu Hause bleiben soll.:c :c :c    Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dieses Treffen 

vielleicht im nächsten Jahr statt finden würde .:z :z :z Sollte Morgen der eine oder der andere  fahren, wünsche euch gute und sichere Fahrt und vorallem viel PETRI HEIL!!!  #: 

Gruß aus Hamburg-Langenhorn

aal-matti


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

ehe ich mir beim Watangeln die Daddeln abfriere oder beim Brandungsgammeln eine Sinnkrise bekomme lasse ich es lieber... zumal ich derzeit eher reif für eine Frischzellenkur zu sein scheine |uhoh:  
Wären BB-taugliche Bedingungen hätte ich darüber hinweg sehen können, aber so... werde ich ggf. morgen mal sehn, ob die Stacheltiere mit den Glasaugen im Hafen noch was von mir wissen wollen :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@ all

Moin !

Hat jemand von euch zufällig ein paar Info's, für den kommenden Freitag über Süssau ? 
Will da evtl. hin und bräuchte die Daten für Wind und Fänge.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin!
Elender Schietkrams ok wedder! :v 
Da freu ich mich seit Tagen, meinen letzten Urlaubstag in diesem Jahr mit einem tollen Küstenausflug zu versilbern, und dann haut Poseidon derart auf die Kacke! Wir sind an sich keine Bangbüxen, aber bei den Wetterbedingungen kniepen auch Mefomicha und ich den Steert ein, 250 Kilometer hin und 250 Kilometer zurückrutschen, nur um sich das Achterwerk abzufrieren sind einfach zu viel.
                                    :c *-Absage-* :c 

Hoffentlich klappts beim nächsten Versuch, ansonsten Guten Rutsch und für all die Mallbüdels die doch fischen gehen doppeltes Petri Heil.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

ja, ist echt schade...
Aber ich glaube, wir kriegen einen Neuversuch - bei vielleicht etwas "sichereren Bedingungen" - auf jeden Fall hin! |wavey:


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Ich war heute zum Bellybooten zwar ordentlich Drift und Welle aber auch gute Fischerei aber dann kam ein kräftiges Gewitter da sind wir dann doch lieber vom Wasser!
Aufjedenfall würde ich auch nicht etliche Kilometer fahren um vielleicht nur Kurzeitig auf das Wasser zu kommen - Sicherheit geht vor!


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,





			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Aufjedenfall würde ich auch nicht etliche Kilometer fahren um vielleicht nur Kurzeitig auf das Wasser zu kommen - Sicherheit geht vor!


 You name it #6  ich bin immer noch irgendwie frustriert, hatte mich im Grunde seit Eröffnung dieses Trätts tierisch auf ein Treffen mit schönem gemeinschaftlichem BB-Angeln gefreut, und nun sowas... |uhoh: 

Auf einen Neustart 2006 :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Aufjedenfall würde ich auch nicht etliche Kilometer fahren um vielleicht nur Kurzeitig auf das Wasser zu kommen - Sicherheit geht vor!


Hier in Malente,nicht weit von der Ostsee entfernt schneit´s grade so richtig.
Winterwonderland 
Morgen soll nochmals 20 cm Neuschnee kommem und dazu Wind.
*Achtung,das gibt satte Schneeverwehungen!!!*
Hier nochmal ein Link von der Webcam "Dahme"
http://www.ostseeferienland.de/dahm...ink_path=/dahme/de/derort/webcams/webcams.php


----------



## Fischbox (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> ja, ist echt schade...
> Aber ich glaube, wir kriegen einen Neuversuch - bei vielleicht etwas "sichereren Bedingungen" - auf jeden Fall hin! |wavey:




Jepp, das wird kein Problem sein, und sollte bei Zeiten auch in Angriff genommen werden. Wäre heute echt gerne im Windschutz von DD an der Küste.Und wenn ich auch nur eine Stunde gefischt und die restliche Zeit am Grill lustig gequatscht hätte- wäre echt geil gewesen. Aber mal eben so 270 km hin und auch wieder 270 km zurückeiern, nee das ist mir der Spaß dann doch nicht wert.

@Jelle

Petri du hammerharter Hund#6


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

@Boxfisch. 270km?! Hast' noch kein HH-Eigenheim?! |kopfkrat 

|wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @Boxfisch. 270km?! Hast' noch kein HH-Eigenheim?! |kopfkrat
> 
> |wavey:




Hab im Moment nur ein Zimmer in Neuenfelde und bin Wochenendpendler. WEnn die Einarbeitungsphase erfolgreich beendet worden ist, dann wird sich auch daran was verändern. In welchem Umfang das dann passiert weiß ich auch noch nicht...#c


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin Moin ,
leise riselt der SCHNEE |supergri . Leute wenn ich mir den Schnee so anschaue der in der letzten Std gefallen ist ( 20cm ) dann wird mir bange und ich kann nur jeden raten , bleibt daheim und geht rodeln |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## theactor (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,



> bleibt daheim und geht rodeln


 
We did -- fast! 
Es gab dann -anstelle-des-Events- ein kleines HH-Abangeln bei dem immerhin 3 Z's das kühle Nass verliessen #6 

Dennoch bin ich gespannt auf die Ergebnisse des harten Kerns, der den Umständen dennoch getrotzt hat!?! #c 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

eigentlich hätte ich zur Geisterstunde schon mal den einen oder anderen Bericht des beinharten Kerns erwartet... so what´s up #c  eingeschneit? festgefroren?

Sagt mal was Jungz #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

....wohl eher festgefahren......

ich habe gerade zum dritten Mal Schnee geschippt.....
nun gehe ich ins Bett und hoffe, wenn denn jemand los war, dass derjenige heil wieder zu Hause ankommt #h


----------



## gerstmichel (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Yep, Schneeverfehmarnungen gibt es ja zu genüge. |supergri 

Ab Freitag soll es dann ja wieder wärmer werden. Und ich habe mal gehört, dass bei so einer Temperaturänderung die Fische plötzlich viel beißfreudiger sein sollen.:m 

Allen die trotzdem los waren: Ihr seid doch wieder gesund heimgekehrt !?!;+ 

Dem HH-Kern: Petri zu den drei Z :m .

Allen anderen, falls man sich am Freitag nicht irgendwo über Kreuz wirft, einen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich nicht nur anglerisch erfolgreiches Jahr 2006. #h 

PS: Ich habe meine Marke für 2006 schon, Ihr auch ?? |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Was haltet Ihr vom erster WE im Januar--wollen wir es dann noch mal versuchen#c 

ich würde den 7-1-06 vorschlagen....Was meint Ihr dazu#c #c #c 


gruß stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr vom erster WE im Januar--wollen wir es dann noch mal versuchen#c
> 
> ich würde den 7-1-06 vorschlagen....Was meint Ihr dazu#c #c #c
> 
> ...



Ich kann da nicht, aber Dir auf jeden Fall ein |schild-g zum 1000.ten Posting.#6


----------



## theactor (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

Dorsch888+112! Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6 #6 

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Danke Danke.....................:c


----------



## gerstmichel (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Glückwunsch zum t000stem !!

Was den 07.01.06 betrifft, da schaun ma mal...

Grundsätzlich ja, kann aber sein, dass ich arbeiten muß...


----------



## MichaelB (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

immer noch keine Meldung... oder sitzen die Jungz immer noch im Iglu und kippen Glühwein? |kopfkrat  |rolleyes 

7ter Januar... nix genaues weiß ich nicht #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## gerstmichel (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> immer noch keine Meldung... oder sitzen die Jungz immer noch im Iglu und kippen Glühwein? |kopfkrat |rolleyes


 
Wo wollten sie noch hin? Vielleicht geh ich da morgen mal nachschauen.|kopfkrat 

Eventuell muss man die ja mit dem Eiskratzer vom Strand kratzen. #c 

Schmeckt eigendlich Glühwein am Stiel ? ;+


----------



## MichaelB (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

da ich derzeit sehr handyfaul geworden bin hatte ich das Teilchen Mittwoch Abend abgeschaltet #c  von Steffen kam die Meldung von Hardcore Brandungsgammeln an der Südseite Fehmarns... 

Aber gibt es sonst echt nix zu berichten? Ich fände es schade, wenn das jetzt so sang- und klanglos einfach unter geht...

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: 7ter Januar geht bei mir definitiv nix, evl aber am 6ten nachmittags für ein/zwei Stündchen paddeln #h


----------



## Flala - Flifi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin!
Von uns auch 'ne Frust - Fangmeldung: Micha und ich waren am 28. drei Stunden am heimischen Forellenpuff und haben bei dichtem Schneetreiben vier Fische unterm Eis rausgezogen.
Erstes Januarwochenende wird bei uns nix.   #c 

Gruß und guten Rutsch!

Martin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@ MB

Der 6.1 klappt bei mir nicht,ich werde wohl am 7.1 hochfahren.....:m


----------



## detlefb (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fände es schade, wenn das jetzt so sang- und klanglos einfach unter geht...




Damit das nicht passiert, fahre ich Dienstag mal mit Boot an die Küste.

Mal schaun was es dann zu berichten gibt.


----------



## JosiHH (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Damit das nicht passiert, fahre ich Dienstag mal mit Boot an die Küste.
> 
> Mal schaun was es dann zu berichten gibt.



Ich fahr mit Auto... geht einfacher

Obwohl... Rahlau, Wandse, Alster, Elbe, Nordsee, NOK, Ostsee....
Wer Urlaub hat, warum nicht


----------



## detlefb (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Ok Josi, überredet, ich packe das Boot dann auch ins Auto...Urlaub hin oder her, ich wollte nen paar Dorsche verhaften.


----------



## aal-matti (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

_|director: Ein frohes neues Jahr an Alle !!!_

_*Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich am 7.Januar an die Küste tückern. ;+ Vielleicht hat ja der Eine oder  Andere Lust mitzukommen. ;+  An welchen Küsteteil ich fahre,steht noch offen,;+  bzw. ich schliesse mich auch gerne anderen an.#6 *_

*Gruß von aal-matti*
*aus *
*Hamburg - Langenhorn*
:z :z :z :z :z​


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Am WE wird`s bei mir wohl nichts, aber ich werde morgen mal die Rute schwingen. :q 
Vielleicht hält sich das Wetter wenigstens. Dann steht einer schönen Strandwandertour ja nichts mehr im Wege. #h


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

na dann wünsche ich mal allen Urlaubern, daß es diese Woche dann klappt - bei Prognosen von Ostwind um 4bft sehe ich meinen für Freitag geplanten BB-Törn ja schon wieder sonstwo... ;+ 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## gerstmichel (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Also, ich war dann mal los, am Freitag. Morgens um 7:30h an meine Heimatsteilküste. Wind so um die 3 bft parallel zur Küste und Schneetreiben. Nachdem ich durch oberschenkeltiefe Schneeverwehungen, am Rande eines Waden und Gesäßmuskelkrampfes das Wasser erreicht habe, mußte ich feststellen, dass es weg war. Ich konnte also schön weit auf die vorgelegene Sandbank waten.

Kurz: Nix, kein Fisch weit und breit, aber auch kein Iglu mit irgendwelchen vermissten!#c 

Am Samstag wollte ich nochmal los, steh um 7:30 an der Kante: Wasser wieder da, aber mit 1-1,5m Welle, also nix mit waten. Zurück zum Auto ab nach DD!

Oh Wunder der Weg zum rechten Parkplatz ist geräumt. Also kämpfe ich mich mit meinem Astra durch dieverse Schneeverwehungen bis dort hin, drehe da in den Wind und steige aus.

Wasser klar und glatt, aber der stamme Landwind neigt dazu die Verwehungen weiter aufzubauen und so beschliesse ich doch wieder abzufahren, bevor mich ein Trecker da raus ziehen muss !!

Blieb dannauf die schnelle noch Heiligenhafen, ab zum Strand rin ins Wasser, ein paar mal Köderweitwurf geübt, festgestellt, dass es die falsche Stelle war, sowieso Lust auf Frühstück, also ab aufs Land und weg...

Nix, kein Fisch zum Jahresende. #c 

Aber die frische Luft tat gut, und die Ruhe erst !!:m 

Bisher sieht es am 7. noch gut aus. Ich habe jetzt 2 gezählt die auch kommen würden !?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

@gerstmichel: wackerer Kampf gegen die Naturgewalten #6 

Am 7. habe ich leider keine Chance; 
aaaber vielleicht feiere morgen keine kleine, neue Angelpremiere?! |rolleyes 

|wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@ theactor


> kleine, neue Angelpremiere


Na das wird ne Show...... viel Spass beim...... #6 
Wäre ja gern mitgekommen...|uhoh:


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,





			
				Primeurtor schrieb:
			
		

> kleine, neue Angelpremiere?!


 Pah, MICH machste nicht neugierig mit sowas... :z |laola: :z |jump: :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## gerstmichel (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Hmm, muss ich jetzt neugierig werden? Worum geht es? Wie kann ich spannen?
Kann ich das kopieren? Will ich das kopieren? Wen kann man damit imponieren?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

nix Impon-Kop-Neug-ieren! 
Wenn alles klappt, darf ich morgen als "Gastangler" den Dorschen vom Boot aus nachstellen - was ich bislang noch nich gemacht habe  

|wavey:


----------



## gerstmichel (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Oh wie schön. :m 

Wasndasfürnbootwodudamitfahndaafs?

Kutter oder wirklich ein Boot (im Sinne von Paddelboot mit 6PS AB...);+ ?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Hi,

see posting #176
Na mal sehen, (ob) was geht! #h


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,

der :v tor auf dem Boot.... |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

@Detlef: Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Windeln eines zitternden heulenden Göbeltors    und wenn es zu doof mit ihm wird einfach eine scharfe Linkskurve |supergri |supergri 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@ Bmichael,

ich denke es wird keinen :v  tor geben. Lt. den Wettertechnischen Glaskugeln ala Wetter.deGmbh&CoKG ist morgen nahezu Ententeich.... 
Am kommenden We zieht das denn aber wieder richtig übel aus.
So mit 5-6 aus östlichen Richtungen wird weder Belly noch Gummiwurst- Wetter sein


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,



			
				StintsucherB schrieb:
			
		

> eine scharfe Linkskurve |supergri


Ach, der B ist nur sauer auf mich, weil ich ihn als Stintsucher 2006 nominiert habe und er aus mir nicht erfindlichen Gründen nicht begeistert ist  

Einzig die Meeting-Uhrzeit ist grausam |rolleyes 

#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Na Detlef, dann wünsche ich euch maximale Kampferfolge! :q  #6 
Da heute der Wind so schön auf Nord drehte, sah`s da oben nicht so wirklich toll aus. #d  Aber das Jahr fängt ja erst an. #6


----------



## aal-matti (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

_*Moin Detlef #h*_

_*ich wünsche euch für Morgen ein dickes Petri Heil. #6 Schade, das ich kein Urlaub habe .  #q *_

_*Gruß von aal-matti*_
_*aus Hamburg - Langenhorn  *_
_*:z :z :z :z :z *_​


----------



## Meerforelle (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moinsen
@Detlef
Wir sind morgen auch vor Ort vielleicht sehen wir uns ja#6
Gruß Jan#h


----------



## MichaelB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, der B ist nur sauer auf mich, weil ich ihn als Stintsucher 2006 nominiert habe und er aus mir nicht erfindlichen Gründen nicht begeistert ist


 Gaaaar nich... #d   

Ich wünsche Euch eine ordentliche Dünung, so ab 3m macht das doch erst richtig Spaß  

@GlaskugelB: ich habe es gesehen... |uhoh: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@ detlefb


> ich denke es wird keinen :v tor geben


Du hast aber einen guten Glauben #6 
Der tor göbelt doch schon, wenn er die Dünnung in der Badewanne sieht:q .

Viel Spass euch........


----------



## detlefb (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*



			
				Fischkoopp schrieb:
			
		

> @ detlefb
> 
> Du hast aber einen guten Glauben #6
> Der tor göbelt doch schon, wenn er die Dünnung in der Badewanne sieht:q .
> ...




Ja den habe ich:q  Und du weißt der Glaube kann Berge versetzen oder den Wind einschlafen lassen, letzeres hat heute auch Bestens hingehauen. Es war prima Ententeich!!

Der ...Tor ist jetzt ein "AufdemBootmitgefahrenundhabeüberhauptnichtgegöbelttor" geworden#6 
Das waren Super Klasse Ausfahrten und ich tauche jetzt ab um Filets zuschneiden:q :q

Edit
@ ´"AuchindieKugelGuckerb", 
das blöde ist das es bisher alles gestimmt hat wie Pott auf Deckel....
Edit


----------



## theactor (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

jajaa-- tut Ihr nur lästern tun :g 
Ich hatte einen großartigen Tag -- seht selbst #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@ theactor

Sei es dir gegönnt #6 und Norwegen steht nix mehr im Wege :q :q :q


----------



## theactor (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

HI,

@Koopp: wadde mal... Norwegen.. war da nicht dieses Video von Dir bei der Rausfahrt.. wadde mal ... ürx --ich ..glaub...:v 

Hach, jetzt gehts mir besser |uhoh: 

|wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

@theactor


> war da nicht dieses Video von Dir bei der Rausfahrt..


#d Das war doch nur für "dich" gefakt :q |uhoh:


----------



## troutfisher (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstentreffen zwischen den Feiertagen*

|krach:   |kopfkrat  ;+ 

Was ist denn nun mit einem Küstentreffen, seid ihr alle eingeschlafen.
Nur weil wir keine Feiertage mehr haben, ist die Sache doch nicht ins
Wasser gefallen.#

*ODER DOCH ? :c *
*Also auf ein neues, wer setzt denn eine neue Umfrage auf dem Wege.*
*Ich würde es machen ,aber ich kann dat nicht.*

*Gruß*
*troutfisher |wavey: *


----------

